# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Trung >  tour ghép Đà nẵng- hội an- Cù Lao Chàm- Bà Nà 4 ngày 3 đêm

## thuyduyen2310

*TOUR THIÊN ĐƯỜNG MIỀN TRUNG GHÉP ĐOÀN 2013*
*Tour du lịch Đà Nẵng – Hội An – Cù Lao Chàm – Bà Nà*
*(Thời gian: 4 ngày 3 đêm, khởi hành thứ 5 và thứ 7 hàng tuần)*
*(Áp dụng: 01/01/2013 đến 05/09/2013)*

*Cù Lao Chàm* _là một cụm đảo xã đảo Tân Hiệp, TP Hội An (Quảng Nam), cách bờ biển Cửa Đại 15km, được UNESCO công nhận là Khu Dự trữ sinh quyển thế giới. Tại đây còn nhiều di tích nền văn hoá Sa Huỳnh, Chăm Pa, Đại Việt, có niên đại vài trăm năm._

*NGÀY 01: Đón khách – ĐÀ NẴNG – SƠN TRÀ (Ăn trưa, ăn tối)*

- Trưa:   Đón quý khách theo điểm hẹn tại Đà Nẵng (từ *07h00 đến 13h00*) đưa đi dùng bữa trưa với đặc sản nổi tiếng Đà Nẵng “_Bánh tráng thịt heo 2 đầu da & Mỳ Quảng”_.  Nhận phòng K/sạn nghỉ ngơi. 
- Chiều: Khởi hành đi Bán Đảo Sơn Trà (Monkey Mountain) quay một vòng quanh Bán Đảo để thưởng ngoạn toàn cảnh phố biển Đà Nẵng trên cao. Xe đưa quý khách dọc theo triền núi Đông Nam để chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp tuyệt mỹ của biển Đà Nẵng, viếng *Linh Ứng Tự* - nơi có tượng Phật Bà 65m cao nhất Việt Nam  và tắm biển* Mỹ Khê Đà Nẵng* (Được tạp chí Forbes bình chọn là 1 trong những bãi biển quyến rũ nhất Hành Tinh).    
- Tối:     Ăn tối hải sản. Quý khách tự do khám phá *Phố Biển Đà Nẵng về đêm*: Cầu Quay sông Hàn, Trung Tâm Thương Mại, Khu phố ẩm thực, Café - Bar - Discotheque,...  

*NGÀY 2:* *ĐÀ NẴNG - CÙ LAO CHÀM – HỘI AN – ĐÀ NẴNG (Ăn sáng, ăn trưa, ăn tối)*

- Sáng:  Điểm tâm. Khởi hành vào Hội An ngồi tàu Cao Tốc tại biển Cửa Đại - Hội An đi *Cù Lao Chàm*, khu dự trữ sinh quyển Thế giới gồm cụm đảo ngoài khơi biển Đông cách Hội An 12 hải lý. Tham quan chùa Hải Tạng hơn 400 năm tuổi, Âu thuyền – khu vực tránh bão của ngư dân, Khu dân cư & các lăng miếu cổ. 
- Trưa:   Ăn trưa nhà hàng tại Cù Lao Chàm. 
- Chiều: Tiếp tục thăm khu bảo tồn biển tại bãi Bắc, hòn Dài và tham gia các hoạt động lặn biển (Snokelling) khám phá san hô, cá cảnh, câu cá, bắt ốc, giăng lưới, tắm biển,... . Về lại Hội An tham quan Phố Cổ.
- Tối:     Ăn tối nhà hàng, thưởng thức đặc sản Hội An (_Cao Lầu - Bánh Bao - Bánh Vạc - Hoành Thánh_). Xe đưa quý khách về lại Đà Nẵng dọc đường biển để ngắm thành phố Đà Nẵng tuyệt đẹp về đêm với hàng loạt khu nghĩ dưỡng và Resort cao cấp. Ngủ KS tại Đà Nẵng.

*NGÀY 3: ĐÀ NẴNG -* *BÀ NÀ (Ăn sáng, ăn trưa, ăn tối)*

- Sáng: Điểm tâm. Khởi hành đi khu du lịch *Bà Nà – Núi Chúa*, nơi mà quý khách khám phá những khoảnh khắc giao mùa bất ngờ Xuân – Hạ - Thu – Đông trong 1 ngày.  Ngồi cáp treo dài nhất thế giới (gần 6.000m), tham quan Đồi Vọng Nguyệt, chùa Linh Ứng, Thích Ca Phật Đài, khu chuồng ngựa cũ của Pháp, vườn tịnh tâm và đỉnh nhà rông. Tiếp tục ngồi cáp treo đến đỉnh Nghinh Phong, biệt thự Lệ Nim, Lầu Vọng Nguyệt, Cầu Treo Bà Nà và chinh phục đỉnh núi Chúa ở độ cao 1.487m so với mực nước biển để thưởng thức quang cảnh núi rừng Bà Nà và toàn cảnh Đà Nẵng và Quảng Nam trên cao.
- Trưa: Ăn trưa nhà hàng. 
- Chiều: Tiếp tục tham gia các trò chơi phiêu lưu mới lạ, ngộ nghĩnh, hấp dẫn, hiện đại như vòng quay tình yêu, Phi công Skiver, Đường đua lửa, Xe điện đụng Ngôi nhà ma...
              Ăn tối nhà hàng. Ngủ KS tại Đà Nẵng.

*NGÀY 4:* *ĐÀ NẴNG – BẢO TÀNG CHÀM - Tiễn khách (Ăn sáng, ăn trưa)*

- Sáng:  Điểm tâm. Khởi hành đi tham quan Bảo Tàng Chàm, nơi trưng bày đầy đủ nhất những hiện vật quý giá của nền văn hoá Chăm nổi tiếng. Mua sắm *Đặc Sản Miền Trung.*
- Trưa:   Ăn trưa nhà hàng.  
- Chiều: Tiễn khách sân bay Đà Nẵng (_chuyến bay từ 15h00 đến 23h00_). Chào thân ái.  Kết thúc chương trình. 

*Giá tour trọn gói cho 1 khách: 3.450.000 VNĐ*
*(Áp dụng cho khách lẻ ghép đoàn, khách đoàn liên hệ)*
*Ghi chú:* _Giá trên có thể thay đổi tuỳ vào thời điểm khởi hành và số lượng khách đăng ký. Vui lòng liên hệ trực tiếp để được giá tốt nhất!_

** GIÁ BAO GỒM:*

- Xe vận chuyển tốt đời mới đón - tiễn và phục vụ theo chương trình.
(15, 25, 35, 45 chỗ tùy theo số lượng khách của mỗi tour)
- Ngủ 2khách/phòng khách sạn tiện nghi 3 sao tiện nghi :*hệ thống máy nước nóng lạnh, ĐT, phòng tắm riêng, phòng 2-3 người… * 
_trường hợp lẻ nam, lẻ nữ:  ngủ phòng ba_
_trường hợp đi 1 người, phụ thu phòng đơn nếu không tìm được người ghép_
- Ăn các bữa theo tour: 03 bữa sáng buffet + 04 bữa trưa + 03 bữa tối tiêu chuẩn 100,000 VNĐ/suất + *(thưởng thức hải sản Đà Nẵng, đặc sản Hội An)*
- Vé tham quan các điểm.
- Vé cáp treo Bà Nà khứ hồi (bao gồm miễn phí một số trò chơi tại Khu Fantasy Park)
- Dịch vụ snorkelling Cù Lao Chàm
- Hướng dẫn viên tiếng Việt phục vụ tận tình.
- Phục vụ 02nước0.5l/khách /ngày.
- Bảo hiểm du lịch.

** KHÔNG BAO GỒM:*

- Chi tiêu cá nhân, đồ uống, hoá đơn VAT.
- Vé máy bay/tàu/ô tô khứ hồi: HN//DN//HN

** Lưu ý:* - Trẻ em từ dưới 5 tuổi: miễn phí dịch vụ, ngủ chung giường với bố mẹ. Gia đình tự lo cho bé ăn và tự trả phí tham quan (nếu có). Nhưng không quá 20% tổng số thành viên trong đoàn.
 - Trẻ em từ 5 – dưới 10 tuổi: tính 50% giá tour, tiêu chuẩn ăn như người lớn, ngủ chung giường cùng bố mẹ.
- Trẻ em từ 10 tuổi trở lên: giá tour như người lớn
- Cung cấp danh sách đoàn gồm : Họ tên, năm sinh, giới tính, quốc tịch, để làm các thủ tục mua bảo hiểm và chuẩn bị hồ sơ đoàn.


*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*Điện thoại: (+84 4) 8585 3184/ Hotline: 0966 072 571 – Ms Duyên*
*Email:  duyen.anhsaomoitravel@gmail.com*
*Website: www.dulichanhsaomoi.com* 
Tour Đà Nẵng – Hội An – Bà Nà, Tour du lịch đi ghép - Tour Da Nang – Hoi An – Ba Na, Tour du lich di ghep - Du lịch Quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới - New Starlight Travel - Nhà tổ chức du lịch hàng đầu Việt Nam
*NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!*

----------

